# Getting a new horse - At the same nightmare of a boarding center



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

Long story short, I bought my first horse last year. I recently had to sell him because of abusive kids who have nothing better to do, city workers who let him out of his stall at night, $1500 worth of stuff getting stolen from me, and small town cops who refuse to help. Anyways, now that my horse is out of the stables, I contacted the ASPCA and PETA.. (i know PETA can be waaay over the top, but in a place like this, it is necessary). At the end of this, I'll copy and paste the email I sent them so you can see the horrid conditions of some of these abused and neglected horses. 

Anyways, I have been interested in a weanling for a while now. It was born to an idiot who knows nothing about horses (don't even get me started on that). I have plenty of experience with foals, but have never owned one (I am 17, have owned one horse, and regularly rode and handled three others). 

The conditions seem to be perfect. I don't have a horse, but I want one. The owner is debating weather getting a foal was a good idea or not. I have a job and more than enough money to care for a foal (considering i had no financial problems with my Thoroughbred). After PETA comes in, they will most likely find a way to get the worst of the horse owners out of this "stable". With them gone, I don't need to worry about stolen stuff. I recently got my hands on a nice surveillance camera to help with the obnoxious kids. Also, my boyfriend (who used to live on a horse ranch) plans on helping me every step of the way, and seems just as excited about the foal as me. 

My dad is all for me getting another horse, but he is concerned that my efforts won't work, and I'll have to sell this one too. Also when I am 18, I want to move out of this town (let's just say the town is no better than the stables), and will have to find a way to get the horse into a stable, while also worrying about getting myself an apartment, etc. I had this figured out with my last horse though (dad agreed he can feed him for a month or so while i get on my feet, I'll get a job and apartment, and then come back for my horse).

There is something about this foal, I've never felt like this about another horse. I want him so bad, but I'm debating weather it's the best idea or not. Take a look at this, it's what I sent to PETA. Hopefully, they will take care of a lot of these problems, but what do you think I should do? The current owner's ignorance endangers the foal (the guy thought foals have a pressure point on their tails that make them calm down, let's just say the mother wasn't please about her foals bleeding tail). I know it's not my responsibility to help every horse in need, but something about this foal gets to me, even moreso that some of these worse-off horses.

Email to PETA:

Here is where the stables are located, you can see an aerial view of the basic set up:
https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&...12&ei=Cq2dUPTAMILKiwKP2YDYCg&ved=0CJkBEPwSMAM

I tried expressing all of my disgust and anger of how the horses are treated at my stable, but it came out waaay to long for someone to want to read. I'll keep it short, just contact me by this email if you have any questions.

There is only one stable option to keep a horse for 200 miles. When I bought a horse, I decided to keep him here. It is very cheap to keep a horse down here ($30 per month). That is because it is a do it yourself thing (they only provide fencing for a 30x30 square, water, and if you put all the horse crap in a pile, it will be picked up once a week for you). They do not monitor the stable (well they do, but they don't do anything about the obvious problems), and they do not enforce their rules (things like one horse per 30x30 stall, or no one comes down after certain hours, etc). 

I would have contacted you sooner with the issues at the stables, but there have been two cases of "snitches" coming back to their horses poisoned to death. I was hoping I could just deal with the way others treat their horses for another year until I could move my horse and I out of this town. Unfortunately, minding my own business gets me no where. Recently I have decided to sell him, for his own safety. Next week his new owners will be here to take him to his new, safer home. After he is gone, I have nothing to lose, and have no problem with reporting.

Crime is horrible. I have had $1500 worth of stuff stolen from me, locks cut, and my shed door broken. Kids frequently throw rocks at my horse and let him out of his stall at night. My friend's locks were cut, and someone bred their stallion to her mare without her permission. I know you guys can't do anything about that, but it may be something you want to know.

Something that I'm hoping you can do something about is how the horses are treated down here. Very few of the people who have horses down here know how to take care of and handle a horse properly. Abuse and neglect is common here. People think that beating their horses into submission will get the desired results (unfortunately, it works, so people continue to do it, when there are much more effective ways the same thing can be accomplished).

Most of the stalls are horrible. Horse crap is piled so high, horses sink down as they walk. Shelters are broken and haven't been fixed for years, which endanger the horses with the nails and sharp edges. Many horses are underweight and have bad hooves. Backyard breeders are very common. When a horse is too lame to ride (sometimes so lame that they would be better off put to sleep) they get turned into a broodmare, which is normal (until they have as many foals as some have, or are too lame to carry their own weight, let alone keep up with a foal).

It is not just one or two people who do this, but a big majority. Out of all of the people here, i'd say I approve of the way five owners treat their horses. These pictures I am about to show don't demonstrate the abuse, but they do show the worst of the neglect.

If the pictures won't show up, go to this link:
Flickr: jba1013's Photostream


This mare was declared to lame to be ridden many years ago (poor girl can barely walk, she just stands in one spot all day). This foal is her 18th from what I've heard. Just today i noticed the halter was starting to grow into his head, so i took it off after i got a picture.






This mare was a product of bad breeding and being ridden too young (notice her "x" shaped legs and dramatically dipped back). People think that continuously breeding her will make up for her not being what they wanted.




These are the best examples of bad stalls (crap piled way too high for comfort, hazardous shelters, etc)











Horses that have obviously bad feet (most of them limped)




Do these horses look happy? Many of them (five that I know of for sure) are never let out of their stalls. I'm not exaggerating on that.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

This is too small potatoes for PETA to bother with. They want the big, splashy stuff that will get them national coverage and notoriety. One crummy little stable in some podunk Nevada town won't even get you a return e-mail.

Besides, if this place is so horrible, why would you consider buying another horse and keeping it there?

I also don't get the connection where you think somehow you'd be given charge of the place, and get to throw out all the people of whom you don't approve. There are owners. No groups other than state or federal authorities can take away property, and it has to be a case of eminent domain where the property is needed for another use, and they pay the owner for it.

Also, at 17 y/o and never having raised a foal before, you're going to need professional help to turn it into a good equine citizen. Babies are much harder to deal with than already trained adult horses, and it's very easy to mess them up if you don't have prior experience.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

I also fear nothing will change at those stables, or not enough will change to make it a safe environment for a horse. Do not keep your horse here. I know it may the only place close enough, but I'd rather rent a field and DIY it than keep my horse in this place. 

To be blunt, if this is the only livery option I had, I would not have a horse.

Think twice and even three times. It won't be fair on the foal.


----------



## frizzy (Jun 10, 2012)

I agree with the others. I definitely would not be buying a foal if I was in your situation. Sadly I don't think this is going to be changed.

If I was you I would wait until I have moved from said town set up apartment job etc THEN buy a new horse


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

PETA has already agreed to come down here. And I'm pretty sure people are getting kicked out. Theplace is rented out by boarders and there are certain rules we have to follow (none are followed, but they can kick us out for not abiding by them).

And I did plan on getting help with my foal. I've already got a trainer picked out.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

You think getting rid of the bad owners is going to fix the broken down stables and make the rules be enforced? That's the decision of the owner, and if they arnt doing it now, they arnt going to do it when people leave.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

And exactly what are you trying to get someone who has no right to that property or business to do? :rofl: Hope you're comfortable with a group that loves to *KILL* domestic animals come out to a boarding stable you want to stay at.

Is it a place good for boarding? No, hell no. Why would you even CONSIDER taking a horse there? A YOUNG horse who would find even more ways to hurt itself? 

Finish school, get your own land, then get a horse. You sound like a flustered 17 year old who thinks she should approve of everyone's standards.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Jalter said:


> PETA has already agreed to come down here. And I'm pretty sure people are getting kicked out. Theplace is rented out by boarders and there are certain rules we have to follow (none are followed, but they can kick us out for not abiding by them).
> 
> And I did plan on getting help with my foal. I've already got a trainer picked out.


Yes but, are those stables and fences going to be entirely torn out and rebuilt? I would doubt that if I were you. The whole set up has to be built up from scratch, and who is going to want to pay for that. Its pretty dangerous the way it is now.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Ha, posted at the same time as the above two saying the same thing.


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

Also, the foal already lives at these stables. And don't act like I'm stuck up about these people owning horses. If you saw what was happening, you would want something done too.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

If the stables are truly that bad, I would go horseless before subjecting an animal and myself to that place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

You can want something done all day long. It comes down to you willing to keep a horse in these conditions because you want one, not thinking about what this horse is going to go through. What happens when the day after you pay for it, the foal stabs itself on the boards and nails you ate talking about? Why would you want to put yourself in that situation. Your 17 years old, you have your entire horse life ahead of you. Forget what you want for a little while until you can find a better conditon for your next horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Then you get the LOCAL media involved, not a known terrorist organization whose sole goal is the demise of all domestic animals. I sincerely doubt you got that quick a response from PETA, and even if you did, they have *no* authority to do anything except act like idiots, call people names, and picket. Plus, if the stables are private property, they can't trespass.

Besides, even if your little scheme works and the horse owners should get kicked out it'll take months to YEARS to evict them all, as well as bringing criminal charges against them. Things like this aren't considered priority in the courts, and the only ones who will benefit will be the lawyers. So if you're expecting some kind of miracle to occur within the next 2 to 3 months, you're dreaming. The litigation could drag on for years while the property remains empty. Not to mention, all the animals seized will go to rescues and you won't have a chance to buy that foal you want so badly.

You're 17 years old and have no clue how things work in the real world.


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't think you guys are seeing my point in this. The foal is already in these stables. He is owned by by someone who doesn't know what he is doing, he doesn't have a shelter, and no one spend any time with him. I would put him in my old horse's stall, which has a shelter (not that a shelter is a nessasity, but it's definitely more comfortable that not having one), and i would give more than enough of my time. The camera I have would help avoid the issues i ran into with my last horse, because i can take "solid evidence" to the police if anything happens (originally, they told me that they believe me, but can't do anything until i have more than cut locks and stolen stuff). 

So I'd be giving the weanling a better life. May not be much better, but in a year, he will leave this town as i do, which is good. I'm not stupid, I've thought this through. I am not selfish enough to endanger a foal because I want a new horse, I am genuinely trying to improve his life.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Jalter said:


> Also, the foal already lives at these stables. And don't act like I'm stuck up about these people owning horses. If you saw what was happening, you would want something done too.


Is it the foal with the grown in halter?

We dont think you're stuck up about anything. The horses are in horrid conditions, people shouldnt be keeping them that way. We agree with you.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

No ones doubting you can offer better care. It's the fact of the foal will still be in the same stable conditions, even if its onlyy for a year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

oye double post!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

where you do plan on moving to? can you find a place to board there and move the foal now? i'm really REALLY surprised that there aren't more places to board than that one. perhaps you should look on craigslist or whatever local sites you have for something else. you'd be better off finding a neighbor that will let you board the foal in their back yard (assuming you put up safe fencing, shelter, etc.) than staying at this place. 

on that note, i've seen this type of situation all over nevada. that's pretty standard (unfortunately), but i do know that there are other options that are not 200 miles away. there are places in elko and spring creek, granted that's 100 miles but this is nevada we're talking about. there are other options.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes there has to be other boarding options. Perhaps they are more expensive. But this cannot be it for any region.
I live in Africa, and this would not be it for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gremmy (Feb 17, 2009)

:shock:

Well, I'm going to have to repeat what others have said, you're 17. It is so hard to convey what that means because we know it's frustrating to hear that we know where your mind is at, but it's all we can say because we've truly lived through it already.

You have made the goal of moving away when you turn 18. Goals are good, and they sometimes happen, but until you are literally moved out, it's not set in stone. Just like there is no guarantee at your age that you'll be able to afford a horse in a year, or that you'll still be with your boyfriend, or that you'll even be the same person you are now. The next few years will change more than you realize, that's the reality of it.

With that schpeel out of the way, I agree that place is horrid. I am shocked that you chose to subject a horse to those conditions previously, and am surprised you'd even consider keeping another there. It doesn't MATTER that the foal is already there - if you take ownership, he is there because you chose to keep him there, with this thin promise of "one day, I'll move him".

If you cannot move him the second the bill of sale is in your hand, you are not offering him anything better. You point out all these people whose methods you don't approve of, but let me be clear - NOBODY who voluntarily keeps a horse in a place like that has a CLUE what they are doing. Period. Not the few boarders you "approve of", not you as long as you are even considering it, NOBODY. If this trainer you've picked out for this foal is AT ALL affiliated with this place, they are not a trainer you should be hiring. If they really have nothing to do with the place, then you should be spending your time at THEIR facility, not this one.

As for PETA, don't let them fool you about the "power" they have. They are not the animal police, they have no more authority here than you. If there are rules that should be followed, you need to be talking to who made the rules - if it's public property enforced by local bylaws, that's where you need to go. If it's privately owned, you need to talk to the owners. If that fails, then talk to LOCAL animal control, LOCAL media, if you really want to make a difference to these horses. That barn has a lot more problems than a few bad people, it needs to be shut down and torn down, and it's going to take a lot more than a 17 year old with a goal to rebuild.

I don't doubt that your heart is in the right place, and I don't judge you for sticking around there if it's the only barn nearby - I tolerated a lot of dumps just to be around horses. However if you really want to make a difference, work with the right people to get that barn closed down and the older horses especially to a home with good care or a peaceful end. If -as is too often the case- nothing can be done and the people with authority won't budge, you need to walk away. Move away like you plan and find an infinitely better place to work with horses, whether it is to learn what conditions are actually acceptable or whether it is to help horses that you can actually help. If these things don't matter to you then it is JUST about having a foal right now, and you need to walk away. There will be others, even ones you feel that connection with. 

Don't even think about keeping a horse with your name as owner in that place for any length of time.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I always have to wonder what I'm missing when I'm the only one who knows anything about a subject and everyone else is wrong.


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

Wait, so why would you even want to PAY them for whatever services they give at this... place? Even if its 30$, I wouldn't supply them with anymore funds, apparently they aren't using it to better the facilities.. Then buy a horse off of one of the people there (again, to possibly fund him to buy ANOTHER one) just for you to keep it in the same condition, if just a little better? I would wait til you get a better place to keep him/her.
I wouldn't trust anyone in that area with any of my equine business, let alone PETA.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh I have been through Wendover many a times... Other than the casinos, that place is a pit with NOTHING. I always try to get my *** to Elko for lay overs when headed back that way.. It isn't a surprise to me that there isn't another viable boarding option in that town.. Practically everyone lives in trailers and works at the casinos for minimum wage (its at least 150 miles from elko, and a 150 from salt lake- there are no other options).. 

While I think its nice of you to have these horses best interests at heart, do you honestly think that PETA will do anything?? Like said before, they wont do crap unless it is in their best interest media wise... same the with the HSUS..hell they sat on that chino slaughter house footage for MONTHS before releasing it, to wait for an appropriate time to get their agenda across..THESE PEOPLE DON'T GIVE TWO HOOTS ABOUT THE ANIMALS THEY CLAIM TO WANT TO SAVE. DO you honestly believe this foal will be any safer under your care in this facility? Even with surveilence? If someone has killed off a couple horses because of someone snitching what makes you think you will be immune to this?? Wendover isn't a big town.

Also, I think your pretty naive to think moving and getting a job and getting on your feet while owning a horse is going to be easy, or inexpensive.. good luck getting all that in a month.. especially when you are completely relocating. After I got divorced from my first husband, I decided to move down to kansas (2 1/2 hours away) as I had friends here to stay with, and I found a place to board with friends friends.. It took me a month to find a job (when people dont know you and your job history it makes things HARD).. plus the expense alone of before move apartment,job, boarding scouts, plus the actual moving expenses.... you better have saved up enough for at least TWO months of joblessness.. That s**t aint cheap!!


----------

